# Floating Aqua Soil (?!)



## monkeygills (Apr 5, 2007)

*skim it*

I would skim it off. Mine had bits of wood in it that I skimmed, not as much as you describe though. Good luck.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Where did you get your AS? call the company or store & tell them your problem. I have used 4 bags but did not have this problem.

-Brian


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I think it's a bad bag too.....1/4" ???? or are you exaggerating?

I get bits and chunks but nothing close to a layer.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

i only got a few pieces floating in my tank but what you describe sounds like alot.


----------



## JFalcon (Sep 8, 2006)

It's definitely a layer in the 1/4" range. 9L bags of regular-type Amazonia that were purchased from ADGshop a few weeks ago.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I had some bits of wood or peat, but like everyone else said, nothing major.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Call up ADG and ask Jeff.


----------



## JFalcon (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, think I'll have to. Something is really wrong. Got home and took a pH reading. It's off my test kit's range, which is to say below 5.6... My tap water is almost exactly 7.0 after 24 hours of out/in-gassing.

Thanks for the replies,
- Aaron


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

my ph dropped under 6.0 when I started it up with aquasoil. I also had some chunks that were floating (not too much, but a little bit), but most of them sunk after getting completely soaked, or if I pushed them under with a finger. You should definately call though. Your's sounds a lot worse than it should have been.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 29, 2007)

I had some debris floating on the surface and some on the substrate after setting up with AS a few weeks ago. Not 1/4 inch though. My pH did drop from 7.8 to 5.6 or something like that within a couple of days, so that's not a surprise. Your ammonia is probably unbelievably high right now too. How many 9L bags did you add?


----------

